

Apple now offering free recycling and Gift Cards for old Windows PCs - ukdm
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/92348-apple-now-offering-free-recycling-and-gift-cards-for-old-windows-pcs

======
smackfu
Amazon has a similar service and the prices are significantly better. A like-
new 16 GB iPad 1 is $286 vs. $165.

<http://www.amazon.com/tradein>

------
JohnLBevan
Alternate Title: Apple have finally seen sense & started buying Windows PCs.
;)

------
cowboyhero
Correction: It's any computer, not just Windows PCs, and you can recycle old
phones, iPods, and iPads too.

------
thekevan
I did a little research and it seems you can get 2-3x the amount by selling it
on Craigslist.

------
rockarage
Brilliant people work at Apple. This is an eco friendly and business savvy
move. Because not only is this great for the environment this will provide
rare earths metals (without the digging) for new mac products.

~~~
smackfu
I think Apple is just passing the stuff onto a partner, so they wouldn't be
getting the direct benefits of the recycling like that.

------
dadads
Why can't we have this in Canada?

